# Anyone off to Leeds W.I Carnival?



## citygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/

Angel?...


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 1, 2008)

citygirl said:


> http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/
> 
> Angel?...



_Possibly_. Let's face it there's sod all else to do.

We went to the Bramley carnival t'other week.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 4, 2008)

no more takers?

looks like it's just the two of us angel hun.  should be easier to find each other if we're the only ones there


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2008)

I read W.I. as standing for Women's Institute.

But it doesn't so I amn't going to go after all.

There was a documentary on C4 this evening about the W.I. and their efforts to decriminalise brothels, so there was.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes indeedy.  it was recorded on sky plus, ready for my eager viewing later on  

shame that...we coulda had a ball


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I'm off to this, if it's the one in Hyde park the weekend after next . . .


----------



## citygirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Hyde park? Think that must be a different one...Potternewton park/Chapeltown.  It goes off down Chapeltown...down, is it barrack road?.. then back up towards Potternewton


----------



## citygirl (Aug 4, 2008)

oh..s'pose we could be talking the same one..but i don't think it goes down quite that far.  just to bottom of roundhay road


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmm, I shall have to check with my sources . . .


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> I think I'm off to this, if it's the one in Hyde park the weekend after next . . .



Aren't you thinking of Hyde Park Unity Day?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 5, 2008)

that'll be the one, ta


----------



## Spion (Aug 5, 2008)

When is it? The website's a bit, errr, vague


----------



## citygirl (Aug 5, 2008)

August BH monday spion.  umm..25th is it?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2008)

Good job you posted this thread as I went thru a list of events a while back I thought might be cool to go to and set reminders in my phone, but now I got a new phone they're all lost so I'd probably have forgot bout this!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 8, 2008)

oooh goodie.  we having an urban75 outing to the carnival then?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, what's going on?


When does it all "kick off"?


----------



## citygirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Dunno.

Dunno.

Not even sure I'll be there myself yet.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 23, 2008)

citygirl said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Not even sure I'll be there myself yet.






If we do go it will be with James, so sticking around for a while could prove difficult!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> If we do go it will be with James, so sticking around for a while could prove difficult!



well, if we don't make it, we don't make it.  there'll be another time


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 24, 2008)

citygirl said:


> well, if we don't make it, we don't make it.  there'll be another time



Have you still got the same mob number as two years ago (I haven't)!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2008)

i have   had the same one oooh....bout 10 years now


----------

